# One 10/100, One HPNA card...  How to access through proxy?

## damageinc

Well, I now have another problem.  I have two NICs in my machine, one is a normal Netgear 10/100 PCI card that I used to install Gentoo down here on our cable connection.

My other card is a HPNA PCI card that I use to connect with the other computers in my house.  I got it up and running in Gentoo, but I have a few questions.

1.  How can I set things up so that I access the internet through eth1 (HPNA) rather than eth0 (10/100 NIC)?  I have followed all the instructions to install the HPNA adapter, and an ifconfig -a shows that it is operating.

2.  During boot, Gentoo looks for a dhcp server on eth0, which is not connected right now.  This takes about half a minute, and it doesn't find anything since it is not connected to anything.  eth1 is what's connected to something.  Is there any way I can set it up so that eth0 stops looking for a dhcp server?

If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it.

Ryan

----------

## damageinc

Grrrr... nevermind, just figured out the first problem, but is there a way I can set eth1 as the default network device?

----------

## klieber

 *damageinc wrote:*   

> but is there a way I can set eth1 as the default network device?

 

Eh -- it's been a while since I had to worry about this, but from what I remember, the easiest way is to simply swap the locations of the two network cards on the PCI bus.  Yes, you have to open your case, but it's still a pretty painless thing to do.  You'll then have to swap configs in linux, but again, that's pretty easy.

Alternately, you might check out the Ethernet HOWTO  It has some info in there on multiple NICs.  

--kurt

----------

